
Do Not Fear the White Space in Your Code - voku
https://dev.to/suckup_de/do-not-fear-the-white-space-in-your-code-39d0
======
paulrpotts
This is terrific. My own personal C coding standard has evolved over the last
few years to include quite a bit of "useless" whitespace including vertical
space. I'm no longer coding on an 80x24 terminal or something like that, so
why force myself to continue to code as if I was?

